

Teach yourself music. Learn your favorite songs. - jacobroufa
http://www.brandonacademy.com

======
nik_0_0
Cool idea. On Chrome the scrolling likes to shoot me to the top occasionally
some period of time after a page switch (probably when it is finished loading
all the 'M' songs for example).

EDIT: Your discover page loads every single record on that main page
(/discover), generating one HUGE page, (which I can scroll down while it is
still being generated), and then once finishes, forces user view back up to
the top, as it generates the "0-9,A-Z" menu. There is ~5 seconds delay for me
before it finishes loading everything, there should be a better way to do that
:)

Also, how about some feedback when a search returns no results? I wasn't able
to tell if it was working or just didn't contain any Muse.

Finally, should mention this (appears for now) to be Piano only, and looks to
be linking mostly Youtube videos that have been somehow determined to be
instructional. (Is there a way for you to detect if a video has embedding
disabled? I found a few 'dead' vids because of that.)

Again, neat idea :)

~~~
jacobroufa
Thanks for the feedback nik! I'm glad you like the idea. Personally, I can't
wait to add more videos and more instruments so the appeal and potential
audience of the site grows.

I plan on adding a feedback form to the search page when there are no results,
so that users can suggest more music to add. That's at the top of my list for
things to do today actually. Right now we've got about 1000 tutorials, but
we're planning on adding more soon, of other instruments and more songs.
Guitar will be the next instrument added.

As to the pages with dead videos, there should be a link under each video that
says "Broken video?", that will pop up a feedback form.

------
astine
You either need to get a bigger database or better search. I typed in "The
Who" and got Modest Mouse. Not quite what I was looking for.

~~~
jacobroufa
Thanks for the feedback! Currently there are about 1000 songs in our database.
We plan on adding more, and more instruments, soon.

